# Andy Hill



## Bob White (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello, this Saturday we are hosting Andy Hill www.andyhillspeaks.com  for a Q and A at our school. As some of you know Andy co-authored a book [Be Quick-But Don`t Hurry!!] with Coach John Wooden and played for him on 3 NCAA championship teams at UCLA. He is one of only 13 people to have accomplished this in the history of college basketball. Andy was very close to the Coach and has many stories that he will share with us on Saturday. It will be held from 1:30 to 4. There is no charge and I hope your schedule allows you to attend. This is a clip of Andy Hill at our banquet in March  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgBJmjFddUQ
We all want to be better teachers and I am excited about learning more about John Wooden. He was named "The Greatest Coach", in the history of American athletics, by Sporting News magazine a couple of years before he died.
This is an opportunity that we might not ever have again. I hope you can make it.
Respectfully,
Bob White
1125 Victoria
Costa Mesa, Ca. 92627
949 6450337


----------



## Bob White (Jun 23, 2011)

Some of you might be thinking that a basketball coach has nothing to do with kenpo. If you replace the word basketball with the karate the lessons are very clear. Here are some of John Wooden`s sayings;
*Things work out for the best for those who make the best of the way things work out. *
*When youre through learning, youre through. *

*Whatever you do in life, surround yourself with smart people wholl argue with you. *


*Never lie. Dont whine. *

*Never cheat. Dont complain. *

*Never steal. Dont make excuses. *

*Balance is one of the most important things in basketball and in life as well. *

*Talent is God-given; be humble. *

*Fame is man-given; be thankful. *

*Conceit is self-given; be careful. *

*Its what you learn after you know it all that counts. *

*Coachs Faith  
**God never closes one door without opening another. *

*I am just a common man whos true to his beliefs. *

*O Lord, if I seem to lose my faith in Thee, do not Thou lose Thy faith in me. *

*From Coachs Expectations For His Players  
**Remember that you represent others who are  responsible for you as well as yourself and your personal appearance and  conduct should not reflect discredit in any way upon yourself or upon  those whom you represent. Cleanliness, neatness,  politeness, and good manners are qualities that should be characteristic  of those who are of great influence on young people and you certainly  qualify for that category. Be a good example. *

*The Team  
**The main ingredient of stardom is the rest of the team. *

*The star of the team is the team. *

*No player is bigger than the team. *

*On Being The Best You Can Be  
**Dont try to be better than somebody else, but never cease trying to be the best you can be. *

*Beating an opponent is not a goal, but a by-product of success. *



*Success is the  peace of mind which is a direct result of self-satisfaction in knowing  you did your best to become the best that you are capable of becoming*. 
*acquire peace of mind by becoming the best that you are capable of becoming. *

*Ability may get you to the top, but it takes character to keep you there. *

*I am not what I ought to be, not what I want to be, not what I am going to be, but thankful that I am not what I used to be. *

*Success is not something others can give to you. *

*Anger prevents proper thinking and makes you vulnerable. *

*Motivation must come from the belief that ultimate success lies in giving your personal best. *

*You never fail if you know in your heart that you did the best of which you are capable. *

*We dont control what the other team does to prepare. We can only control what we do to prepare. *

*Failing to prepare is preparing to fail. *

*Play to your potential. *



*A combination of personal qualities and values are intrinsic to making the effort to reach (a players) potential as a person. There  is a direct relationship between what it takes to be a good basketball  player and the requirements for being a good person.* 
*Practices  
**The way you practice is the way you play. *

*Practice is where a championship is won. *

*End practices on a happy note. *

*About Teaching Youth  
**The greatest word in the whole dictionary is love. *

*Be slow to criticize and quick to commend. *

*Being a role model is the most powerful form of educating. Youngsters need good models more than they need critics. Its one of a parents greatest responsibilities and opportunities. *

*The person you are is the person your child will become*.

*Paying Attention To Details  
**Little things done well is probably the greatest key to success. *

*If you do enough small things right, big things happen. *

*Be quick but dont hurry. *


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a lot of respect for Coach Wooden. I've never been much for basketball, either watching or playing, but I've always respected his teachings and his legacy. Coach Wooden wasn't a once in a lifetime kind of guy, he was a once _ever_ kind of guy. Every single time I'm exposed to something he said or did, *I* walk away a better man.

Thanks.


-Rob


----------

